# nm-applet/NetworkManager not connecting to wireless network

## imrambi

Recently NetworkManager seems not to be connecting to any wireless networks. I don't know what is different from when it was working to now. I'm running nm-applet, before I could connect to wifi and wired networks without a problem, now its just wired.

NetworkManager.conf

```
<policy group="plugdev">

            <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

            <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

```

nm-applet

```
<policy group="plugdev">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"

                   send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Secrets"/>

        </policy>

```

NetworkManager --no-daemon

```
NetworkManager[6778]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.2) is starting...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: parsing Auto eth0 ... 

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile:     read connection 'Auto eth0'

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: parsing eth0 ... 

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile:     read connection 'eth0'

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: parsing Auto usb0 ... 

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile:     read connection 'Auto usb0'

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill2 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2) (driver <unknown>)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e1000e' ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlagn' ifindex: 4)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

 * status:  started

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 42)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Auto eth0'

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 6808

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered x.x.x.x from x.x.x.x

eth0: acknowledged x.x.x.x from x.x.x.x

eth0: checking x.x.x.x is available on attached networks

eth0: leased x.x.x.x for 7200 seconds

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info>   address x.x.x.x

NetworkManager[6778]: <info>   prefix x (x.x.x.x)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info>   gateway x.x.x.x

NetworkManager[6778]: <info>   nameserver 'x.x.x.x'

NetworkManager[6778]: <info>   domain name 'csoh.org'

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Updating /etc/hosts with new system hostname

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0.S1PANV

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile:     error: File did not exist or was not a regular file

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0.S1PANV

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile:     error: File did not exist or was not a regular file

NetworkManager[6778]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): carrier now OFF (device state 8, deferring action for 4 seconds)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 8 -> 2 (reason 40)

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 40).

eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> (eth0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 6808

NetworkManager[6778]: <info> Updating /etc/hosts with new system hostname

NetworkManager[6778]: <warn> (pid 6808) unhandled DHCP event for interface eth0

```

Usually when I log in, I would get a gnome-keyring signin, which I am not seeing now. I have also noticed that I can not enable or disable wired or wireless options through nm-applet. My wireless network information is entered, but I can not connect to any wireless network. Network Manager does see the wireless networks.

nm-tool

```
NetworkManager Tool

State: connecting

- Device: eth0  [Auto eth0] ----------------------------------------------------

  Type:              Wired

  Driver:            e1000e

  State:             connecting (getting IP configuration)

  Default:           no

  HW Address:        00:27:13:67:20:60

  Capabilities:

    Carrier Detect:  yes

    Speed:           1000 Mb/s

  Wired Properties

    Carrier:         on

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------

  Type:              802.11 WiFi

  Driver:            iwlagn

  State:             disconnected

  Default:           no

  HW Address:        00:26:C6:6D:90:F6

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties

    WEP Encryption:  yes

    WPA Encryption:  yes

    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 

 16 access points then  listed.

```

Why isn't NetworkManager/nm-applet working with wireless?

----------

## idella4

imrambi.

your is the 3rd post now in the last day re the latest network manager. For now, follow the other two;  similar to same scenario

----------

